# Which Helena Is / Was The Best?



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Which of the Helena's was the best one in the entire VerticalScope office?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I get the feeling you want people to vote for Cornelius somehow.

Also I just associate the name with:






Happy 2004.

Almost tried to embed it like before. But that's not allowed anymore. Dark times.

Edit: Also


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

The female one(s). :mushy


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I just like the whole DID thing they have going on.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Cornelius, of course. The man with the sexy, ice cold, steely, competent gaze.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:stu


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Heh what is the inside joke with the steely, competent gaze.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Years ago I went on a forum that was bought by some SEO marketing company and none of the users were happy about it. I remember there being something off about one of the corporate-installed admins, my memory isn't exactly clear but I get the feeling they let their guard down and revealed they had no actual interest in what the board was actually about, or something like that. Did anything similar happen here? I'm getting a weird feeling of déjà vu from this thread


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

The one with horns.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

The one from Toronto. I gotta support the local talent.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My Chemical Romance's


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

There needs to be a monthly award ceremony recognizing their outstanding contribution.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

*Helena, Montana*


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

this one


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Whenever I see Ed I think of Ed the Talking Horse for some reason, I don't believe I've ever seen an episode of it. :con


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I dated a girl named Helena once. she had agoraphobia and lived in a pretty ****ty apartment with her ex, which yeah was pretty weird. so I guess I have to vote for her.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Glenda was always nice and so was one of the others I've forgotten the name of. I only remember that it started with S.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

There is still a chance to get Cornelius into the lead...


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

The original Helena Barclay. Why settle for less when you can have the best?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Helena "Helena_SAS" McHelena


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Helena Douglas, for the bouncy physics.


----------

